# Cover for Mythic Guide to Characters



## Black Dragon (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've got a new book coming out soon, entitled _The Mythic Guide to Characters_.  It's a new approach to character creation and development.

Here's the cover that I'm planning to use:







​ 
I would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 10, 2012)

I really like it. The masks pop off the dark background...

Nice.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks good. Only question would be how it stands out as a thumbnail.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 10, 2012)

TWErvin2 said:


> Looks good. Only question would be how it stands out as a thumbnail.



I looked at it on my iPhone. Looks good small in my opinion.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 10, 2012)

I like it.  One minor point that may not matter, the line that cuts behind the word 'characters.'  (Looks like the edge of the table to me.)  It's not too distracting, just thought I'd point it out.

Other than that, two thumbs up!


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 11, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> One minor point that may not matter, the line that cuts behind the word 'characters.'  (Looks like the edge of the table to me.)



Thanks for catching that! 

I hadn't noticed that on my monitor, but it is more obvious on my iPod.  I was able to apply a feathering effect to make the line less noticeable.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a revised version, with the line that cuts behind Characters (see post #5) reduced and gently feathered away:





​


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's another version, which has the background completely blackened.  I think that it gives the masks even more "pop," if you get what I mean:





​


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the one in post #7.  Right on.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I like the one in #7 better... flat black backgrounds tend to be too hard... a bit of texture on the whole background is better I think.
I like the concept of this cover, it is very clear, so the text/title is well readable. Yet it still has the nicely detailed masks to create visual interest.
Very much looking forward to the book!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh, that is beautiful!  I agree with the guys - #7 is my favorite,too.  Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 11, 2012)

I like it!  Looking forward to checking this out.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.

I think that I'm going to end up going with the version in post #8, which is the one with the background removed.  The faint background in #7 looks wildly different between display devices.  The image in #8 looks the same in every device that I try, and I like consistency.


----------



## Ravana (Nov 11, 2012)

Rocks. Great colors, good thematic choice. Two notes:

(1) The way the text is laid out, the upper right corner ends up unbalanced. Not sure if there's anything good to do about that: centering "the" would balance it, though I don't know if that would be much of a gain overall.

(2) Is there a way to remove the black bar behind your name? That is, does the table in the image continue downward, so that your name can appear over it instead? That won't be an option if it doesn't continue far enough that your name would end up appearing over the masks… but I find the black bar a bit jarring: it's the only thing interrupting the flow of the cover as a whole.

•

P.S. Plus one from the better half:

(3) It should be "Antonio del Drago, Ph.D" (or whichever letters are appropriate, at any rate… unless you're trying to conceal your actual degree  ).


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like #8.  Cool design.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Nov 12, 2012)

This is exactly the style of cover that captures my eyes and my attention in a bookstore, it's perfect and you have my best wishes for the great sales and success of your new book =)

What is it about, a guide that explains how to create Fantasy characters??

My favourite version would be the one in post #8, and I think that Dr. Antonio del Drago looks and sounds better than Antonio del Drago, Ph.D.


----------



## danr62 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like it, though I would recommend using a subtitle to give a better idea of what to expect from the book, and for SEO purposes.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 15, 2012)

Very cool! The masks give it a feel of mystery...it makes me want to see what's behind them, i.e. beyond the book cover. Great symbolism!


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know... looks a little too "50 Shady" to me. I like the color scheme though. I'd use a different image- hot metal on an anvil or something like that.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 18, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> What is it about, a guide that explains how to create Fantasy characters??



Actually, it is a guide for creating characters in any genre.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 18, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I don't know... looks a little too "50 Shady" to me. I like the color scheme though. I'd use a different image- hot metal on an anvil or something like that.



Actually, masks were a symbol for "characters" in drama long before S&M fiction became all the rage.


----------



## Jess A (Nov 21, 2012)

Latest version of the cover looks good. Another idea would have been to continue the colour instead of removing it. Continue it as a gradient into the title so that it fades very gracefully to black.


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 21, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> Actually, masks were a symbol for "characters" in drama long before S&M fiction became all the rage.



Yes, I get that. But in the current public consciousness, the cover will likely evoke 50 Shades. Not sure you want that.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 22, 2012)

The cover of "50 Shades Darker" apparently has a mask on it.  I just looked at it.  But Black Dragon's cover doesn't really evoke that feeling.  It makes me think of the "tragedy/comedy" masks.  I think most people that this book is being marketed towards would get that and not draw some parallel to 50 Shades just because it has a mask on it.


----------

